# Snapper I422 auger gearbox lube



## Hagamatic (Feb 8, 2014)

Greetings, does anyone know what type of grease is used in my Snapper I422? its a mid 90's model and has a grease fitting sticking out the side of the box. Thanks in advance>


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just use lubimatic black grease. the stuff you would use on your car.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

On that one the owners manual actually calls for "00". It's almost oil but not quite grease as you normally know grease. It's used a lot in riding mower transmissions.

The manual says to grease once each year with five shots or more often if required. 

Page 4 - > Page 5 of Snapper Two Stage Snow Throwers Safety Instructions & Operator's Manual | ManualsOnline.com

Can be had or ordered from Oreilly auto parts, P/N 7-06612
Prime Line 7-06612 - Grease, 00 3 | O'Reilly Auto Parts
Orielly is just one source, ebay and others carry it.


----------

